# AR 15 Builder



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Buddy sent this to me in a email. It might give you all some fun to do at work or when your bored great program. All you do s drag the parts and build your AR15 from the ground up. 

http://www.ar15builder.com/

My two first builds added up to $6500 with all Match parts. Can even make SBR. Adds all the prices up for you to see how much it would be to build your dream AR.


----------

